# Frage zu Import von CAD Zeichnungen



## xloouch (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich des Imports von CAD Zeichnungen. Ich habe momentan ein Projekt am laufen, bei welchem ich einen Roboter via j3d animieren muss. Alle Zeichnungen sind in Unigraphics gemacht. Die Dateiendungen sind wie folgt: "*.prt  ".

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob dies Möglich via J3D zu importieren. Habe i den Tutorials nachgeschaut, dort hatte es so etwas, aber auf einem anderen Open CAD Tool. Jedoch steht dorf nirgends, ob es auch für Unigraphics möglich ist.


Danke für eure prompte und schnelle Hilfe

Freundliche Grüsse

xloouch


----------



## xloouch (7. Mai 2007)

kann mir hier niemand helfen??? oder hat das noch nie jemand probiert?


----------



## Guest (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit CAD Daten aus ProEngineer. Gelöst habe ich es, in dem ich VRML oder Wavefront verwendet habe. Wenn die Daten zu groß werden, konvertiere ich nach nach 3ds.


----------



## xloouch (8. Mai 2007)

Danke schön. aber wie mach ich das genau??

Schäm.. bin neu in dem bereich..


----------



## Guest (9. Mai 2007)

> Danke schön. aber wie mach ich das genau??



Hier findest du einige Beispiele zum Thema 3D Daten laden:

https://java3d.dev.java.net/binary-builds.html

In der Beispiel Zip Datei sind 2 Beispiele für die beiden standard Loader (Wavefront, Lightwave) enthalten.
<DIR>src\classes\org\jdesktop\j3d\examples\lightwave
<DIR>src\classes\org\jdesktop\j3d\examples\objload


Hier findest du eine Übersicht verschiedener FileLoader für J3D:

http://java3d.j3d.org/utilities/loaders.html

Ich verwende den Loader3DS von Starfire Research.


Welche Datenformate du aus UG raus bekommst weis ich nicht, aber ich denke VRML dürfte kein Problem sein.


----------

